# Driscoll to Step Down for 6 Wks



## DMcFadden (Aug 24, 2014)

It was announced that Mark Driscoll would set down for a 6wk period so that his elders could examine the charges that have beset him recently.
Mark Driscoll Steps Down While Mars Hill Investigates Charges... | Gleanings | ChristianityToday.com

He was the topic of a front page story in the Wall Street Journal yesterday (http://www.nytimes.com/2014/08/23/u...ing-urged-to-leave-mars-hill-church.html?_r=0) as well as a piece in the Huffington Post.
Mark Driscoll Steps Down As Mars Hill Pastor During Review

Regardless of one's position on Driscoll, he needs our prayers after what has got to be the worst August anyone can remember having. And, his congregation sits amid the spiritual wasteland of Seattle and will need lots of support at a time like this.

I'm reminded of the words of a PK who sang these lyrics 30 years ago as his own star of fame was on the rise (Steve Taylor, "I Just Wanna Know" from "On the Fritz" album, 1985).



> Life's too short for small talk
> So don't be talking trivia now
> Excess baggage fills this plane
> There's more than we should ever allow
> ...



"But there's bear traps lying in those woods
Most of them already been used."
[sigh] . . . indeed!


----------



## DMcFadden (Aug 26, 2014)

Update: "at this time, Mark Driscoll’s fate is in the hands of two men who have already investigated charges against him and exonerated him."

Read more: The Charges Against Mark Driscoll: What Happens Now?


----------



## whirlingmerc (Aug 27, 2014)

Taking a 6 week break is not a bad idea. 
I also think you should not judge a person by their worst mistake
He should think how his statements were understood and think of better ways to articulate things.
If wrong choices were made, correct them, repent and move on


----------



## Edward (Aug 27, 2014)

whirlingmerc said:


> I also think you should not judge a person by their worst mistake



That's not a bad place to start.


----------

